# 1926 Browning A5 16ga barrel ?



## chefrific (Jun 6, 2016)

Where would one begin to look for a barrel for my grandfather's old A5 16ga?  Serial number dates it at 1926.
I'm not looking to sell, but to restore enough to use if possible.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 6, 2016)

Is that the sweet 16 model? Or earlier?


----------



## chefrific (Jun 6, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Is that the sweet 16 model? Or earlier?



Not sure.  It does not have the gold trigger.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 6, 2016)

Look and see if it is chambered for 2 9/16 inch shells.
If so, that may present another challenge.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jun 6, 2016)

What's wrong with the barrel it has? 1926 would make it a standard, not a sweet16. Unless it's been modified it will be a 2 9/16 chamber. Rst and gamebore are 2 companies that offer short shells. Check out the forums for the 16ga society, probably the most info on 16's anywhere.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 6, 2016)

I would love to get the information where you derived the production year from the serial number.
All I found several years ago started at 1940 and went further to state "Year of manufacture on Pre-WWII production is strictly a guess". 
The best they did was to list serial numbers 1 to 228,000 were from 1903 to 1939.

Now if you have a 6 digit serial number as 26****, then it is a 1948 model.


----------



## carver (Jun 6, 2016)

CORSON'S BARRELS
I've done business with Mr. Corson and he really knows his stuff


----------



## chefrific (Jun 7, 2016)

fishtail said:


> I would love to get the information where you derived the production year from the serial number.
> All I found several years ago started at 1940 and went further to state "Year of manufacture on Pre-WWII production is strictly a guess".
> The best they did was to list serial numbers 1 to 228,000 were from 1903 to 1939.
> 
> Now if you have a 6 digit serial number as 26****, then it is a 1948 model.



Got the info from this page:
http://proofhouse.com/browning/a5.htm

Also from shotgunworld here:
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=297760

Here is a picture of the serial number:


----------



## fishtail (Jun 7, 2016)

chefrific said:


> Got the info from this page:
> http://proofhouse.com/browning/a5.htm
> 
> Also from shotgunworld here:
> ...



THANK YOU very much!
The data I received about 25 years ago stated due to the plant producing them was burned or captured by the Germans about 1939 all information was lost pertaining to serial numbers up to 228,000.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 7, 2016)

google Broom Firearms, Fitzgerald, GA

last time I looked they had 300 + A - 5 Barrels.


----------

